# blue water



## gwillie450 (Dec 21, 2009)

looking at ripcharts it looks as if the blue water is 50 or so south west.does anyone have any in put


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bluewater*

Give it a few days to settle after all the rain we had it's going to be blended but we have a strong offshore current pushing up into the east side it will get much better over the next few weeks if we don't get anymore rain


----------



## gwillie450 (Dec 21, 2009)

yea i did notice that also. i going Saturday cause i'm that's the only day i have.i'll let you know


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

will be out Nipple/131/elbow Sat. Fins-n-Feathers,ch 68, 33 Wellcraft sportfish with full tower.:cool2:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

_Was at Petronius yesterday and was green. 
_


----------

